# Antique Schwinn bike$700 ... FB Marketplace Detroit ...



## Rollo (Mar 8, 2022)

Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 8, 2022)

oooh! I'd go have a look if it was not 2600 miles away.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 8, 2022)

For sure …


----------



## Rollo (Mar 8, 2022)

A Caber just snagged it! ...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 8, 2022)

who snagged it?


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 8, 2022)

Nice kid. Said it was his grandpas bike.  

Nothing rusted through.  Front fender braces were repaired.

1946...
Cool patina... taper stand... prewar style threaded tank...delta button horn...original yale key.

Not bad for 6 bills.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Nice kid. Said it was his grandpas bike.
> 
> Nothing rusted through.  Front fender braces were repaired.
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 8, 2022)

Good buy congrats!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 8, 2022)

Nice acquisition….


----------



## Nashman (Mar 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1584974



Mike,........ you KNOW that's a Schwinn?


----------



## nick tures (Mar 8, 2022)

nice bike !!


----------

